# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Ενδιαφέροντα βιβλία

## Miliva21

Γεια σας φίλοι 

Ανοίγω θεματάκι χαλαρό για να έχουμε την ευκαιρία να προτείνουμε κάνα βιβλίο να διαβάσουμε μιας που καθόμαστε μεσα;

Έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι ενδιαφέρον ....Που να έχετε διαβάσει και να σας άρεσε που να σας βοηθήσε να σκεφτείτε και να φιλοσοφήσετε (Για τον κόσμο,τους ανθρώπους,τις σχέσεις,Την ανθρωπότητα,την τεχνολογία)

Όσοι έχετε κάτι στο νου σας (αν είναι και σε pdf μέσω ίντερνετ να το βρούμε ακόμα καλύτερα) να προτείνετε 

Εγώ αγόρασα πριν τη καραντίνα το "river of no return" ξενόγλωσσο (δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει στο ινερνετ) και το τελείωσα κιόλας

----------


## serios

Γεια σου Μιλιβα!!

Δεν ξερω το επιπεδο σου στη λογοτεχνια κ αν εχεις την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα να παραγγειλεις αν δεν βρεις σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη αυτα που θα βρεις ενδιαφεροντα.

Δεν ξερω αν σε ψυχολογησα αλλα θα προσπαθησω να προτεινω καποια.
1)Isabelle Aliente - Το σπιτι των πνευματων
2)Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Ερωτας στα χρονια της χολερας
3)Ενα παιδι μετραει τα αστρα - Λουντεμης
4) Το ηλεκτρικο προβατο -Philip K Dick (ελαφρυ,επιστημονικης φαντασιας,με ψηγματα φιλοσοφικων ερωτηματων, δραση κ το ζητημα της ενσυναισθησης για το αν ειναι το χαρακτηριστικο που ξεχωριζει τους ανθρωπους) *Βασιστηκε σ'αυτο το blade runner
5)Το τουνελ - Ernesto Sabato για πιο ιδιαιτερη ερωτικη ιστορια
6)Προγευμα στου Τιφανυς - Capote
7) Η αιθουσα του θρονου - Τασος Αθανασιαδης

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Γεια σου Μιλιβα!!
> 
> Δεν ξερω το επιπεδο σου στη λογοτεχνια κ αν εχεις την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα να παραγγειλεις αν δεν βρεις σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη αυτα που θα βρεις ενδιαφεροντα.
> 
> Δεν ξερω αν σε ψυχολογησα αλλα θα προσπαθησω να προτεινω καποια.
> 1)Isabelle Aliente - Το σπιτι των πνευματων
> 2)Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Ερωτας στα χρονια της χολερας
> 3)Ενα παιδι μετραει τα αστρα - Λουντεμης
> 4) Το ηλεκτρικο προβατο -Philip K Dick (ελαφρυ,επιστημονικης φαντασιας,με ψηγματα φιλοσοφικων ερωτηματων, δραση κ το ζητημα της ενσυναισθησης για το αν ειναι το χαρακτηριστικο που ξεχωριζει τους ανθρωπους) *Βασιστηκε σ'αυτο το blade runner
> ...


Τα δύο πρώτα είναι από τα πιο ωραία που έχω διαβάσει..
Και επίσης το "100 χρόνια μοναξιά" του Garcia Marquez...

----------


## Sonia

> Εγώ αγόρασα πριν τη καραντίνα το "river of no return" ξενόγλωσσο (δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει στο ινερνετ) και το τελείωσα κιόλας


Το έψαξα γιατί δεν το είχα ξανακούσει, αυτό είναι:
https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/...r-of-no-return

Εγώ να σου πω δεν τα πάω πολύ καλά με τις σειρές βιβλίων γιατί θέλω να διαβάσω τόσα πολλά πράγματα που σπάνια στρώνομαι να διαβάσω το ένα βιβλίο της σειράς μετά το άλλο.
Αν σου αρέσει ρομάντζο, ιστορικό μαζί με περιπέτεια (και κάποια βία) αλλά και time travelling και φαντασία, υπάρχει η σειρά βιβλίων που έγινε σειρά στην τηλεόραση νομίζω στην Αγγλία, το Outlander της Diana Gabaldon. Δεν βλέπω ταινίες και τηλεόραση, μένω στα βιβλία, έχω διαβάσει το πρώτο κι ήταν αρκετά καλό. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει στα Ελληνικά.

Επίσης στα Αγγλικα κυκλοφορεί μία σειρά βιβλίων, το καθένα με μικρές ιστορίες φαντασίας, από βαμπιροέρωτες μέχρι φαντάσματα και ξέρω κι εγώ τι, όπου συνήθως γράφει η Nora Roberts σαν "J.D Robb" και 2-3 άλλοι συγγραφείς. Έπεσε στα χέρια μου το Dead of Night όπου οι ιστορίες έχουν να κάνουν με παραφυσικό αλλά με έντονο το στοιχείο του ρομάντζου μέσα (εγώ τα ρομαντικά τα βαριέμαι και το βρήκα μέτριο για να είμαι ειλικρινής).

----------


## Sonia

> Τα δύο πρώτα είναι από τα πιο ωραία που έχω διαβάσει..
> Και επίσης το "100 χρόνια μοναξιά" του Garcia Marquez...


Έχω διαβάσει νομίζω όλα, αλλά παλιότερα, εκτός από Το τούνελ, ενώ το Ηλεκτρικό Πρόβατο προσπάθησα να το διαβάσω, αλλά η μετάφραση ήταν άθλια και το παράτησα. Θα το πάρω στα Αγγλικά κάποια στιγμή. Η Isabelle Aliente στα τελευταία της με απογοήτευσε πάρα πολύ, ελπίζω να ξαναβρεί την έμπνευσή της, τα παλιά της είναι ωραία. Τώρα έχει βγει καινούριο, δεν το έχω διαβάσει ακόμα.

----------


## Sonia

> Γεια σας φίλοι 
> 
> Ανοίγω θεματάκι χαλαρό για να έχουμε την ευκαιρία να προτείνουμε κάνα βιβλίο να διαβάσουμε μιας που καθόμαστε μεσα;
> 
> Έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι ενδιαφέρον ....Που να έχετε διαβάσει και να σας άρεσε που να σας βοηθήσε να σκεφτείτε και να φιλοσοφήσετε (Για τον κόσμο,τους ανθρώπους,τις σχέσεις,Την ανθρωπότητα,την τεχνολογία)


Έχω μια αγάπη για τους Βικτωριανούς συγγραφείς γενικά. Θεωρώ ότι θα ήταν ένας απαίσιος τόπος και χρόνος να ζει κανείς με τις τόσες ανισότητες, προκαταλήψεις και μανιερισμούς, αλλά έχουν βγάλει πολύ ενδιαφέροντα αναγνώσματα. Oscar Wilde, Mary Shelley, Charles Dickens, R.L. Stevenson....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Έχω διαβάσει νομίζω όλα, αλλά παλιότερα, εκτός από Το τούνελ, ενώ το Ηλεκτρικό Πρόβατο προσπάθησα να το διαβάσω, αλλά η μετάφραση ήταν άθλια και το παράτησα. Θα το πάρω στα Αγγλικά κάποια στιγμή. Η Isabelle Aliente στα τελευταία της με απογοήτευσε πάρα πολύ, ελπίζω να ξαναβρεί την έμπνευσή της, τα παλιά της είναι ωραία. Τώρα έχει βγει καινούριο, δεν το έχω διαβάσει ακόμα.


Και εγώ παλιά τα έχω διαβάσει αυτά..Τα τελευταία της δεν τα έχω διαβάσει..Μόνο τα παλιά και εγώ..

----------


## mindcrime

Αν ήμουν ελεύθερος άνδρας θα ήθελα κάποιος να μου έλεγε να διάβαζα αυτά τα βιβλία

The psychology of women-Margaret Matlin
She comes first:The thinking man's guide to pleasuring a woman-Ian Kerner
Your brain on porn Gary Wilson αν και αναφέρεται στον εθισμό που προκαλεί το πορνό στην ουσία σου ξετυλίγει τον εθισμό γενικά και τρόπους άμυνας σε αυτόν.
Girl sex 101 Allison Moon
What makes love last? How to build trust and avoid betrayal John Gottman 
Private thoughts Wendy Maltz

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αν ήμουν ελεύθερος άνδρας θα ήθελα κάποιος να μου έλεγε να διάβαζα αυτά τα βιβλία
> 
> The psychology of women-Margaret Matlin
> She comes first:The thinking man's guide to pleasuring a woman-Ian Kerner
> Your brain on porn Gary Wilson αν και αναφέρεται στον εθισμό που προκαλεί το πορνό στην ουσία σου ξετυλίγει τον εθισμό γενικά και τρόπους άμυνας σε αυτόν.
> Girl sex 101 Allison Moon
> What makes love last? How to build trust and avoid betrayal John Gottman 
> Private thoughts Wendy Maltz


Γιατί οι παντρεμένοι δεν κάνει να τα διαβάζουν αυτά?

----------


## Miliva21

> Γεια σου Μιλιβα!!
> 
> Δεν ξερω το επιπεδο σου στη λογοτεχνια κ αν εχεις την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα να παραγγειλεις αν δεν βρεις σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη αυτα που θα βρεις ενδιαφεροντα.
> 
> Δεν ξερω αν σε ψυχολογησα αλλα θα προσπαθησω να προτεινω καποια.
> 1)Isabelle Aliente - Το σπιτι των πνευματων
> 2)Gabriel Garcia Marquez - Ερωτας στα χρονια της χολερας
> 3)Ενα παιδι μετραει τα αστρα - Λουντεμης
> 4) Το ηλεκτρικο προβατο -Philip K Dick (ελαφρυ,επιστημονικης φαντασιας,με ψηγματα φιλοσοφικων ερωτηματων, δραση κ το ζητημα της ενσυναισθησης για το αν ειναι το χαρακτηριστικο που ξεχωριζει τους ανθρωπους) *Βασιστηκε σ'αυτο το blade runner
> ...


Αααα ναι μας μια χαρά με ψυχολογησες την Αλιέντε την έχω διαβάσει ωραίο βιβλίο 

Τον έρωτα στα χρόνια της χολέρας το έχω πάρει αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει να το διαβάσω πολύ πυκνογραμμενο.
.... όμως φαντάζομαι ότι σε δικαιώνει στο τέλος

----------


## Miliva21

> Το έψαξα γιατί δεν το είχα ξανακούσει, αυτό είναι:
> https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/...r-of-no-return
> 
> Εγώ να σου πω δεν τα πάω πολύ καλά με τις σειρές βιβλίων γιατί θέλω να διαβάσω τόσα πολλά πράγματα που σπάνια στρώνομαι να διαβάσω το ένα βιβλίο της σειράς μετά το άλλο.
> Αν σου αρέσει ρομάντζο, ιστορικό μαζί με περιπέτεια (και κάποια βία) αλλά και time travelling και φαντασία, υπάρχει η σειρά βιβλίων που έγινε σειρά στην τηλεόραση νομίζω στην Αγγλία, το Outlander της Diana Gabaldon. Δεν βλέπω ταινίες και τηλεόραση, μένω στα βιβλία, έχω διαβάσει το πρώτο κι ήταν αρκετά καλό. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει στα Ελληνικά.
> 
> Επίσης στα Αγγλικα κυκλοφορεί μία σειρά βιβλίων, το καθένα με μικρές ιστορίες φαντασίας, από βαμπιροέρωτες μέχρι φαντάσματα και ξέρω κι εγώ τι, όπου συνήθως γράφει η Nora Roberts σαν "J.D Robb" και 2-3 άλλοι συγγραφείς. Έπεσε στα χέρια μου το Dead of Night όπου οι ιστορίες έχουν να κάνουν με παραφυσικό αλλά με έντονο το στοιχείο του ρομάντζου μέσα (εγώ τα ρομαντικά τα βαριέμαι και το βρήκα μέτριο για να είμαι ειλικρινής).


Ναι αυτό είναι το βιβλίο στο προτείνω να το διαβάσεις 

Το ξέρω το Outlander γτ προσπάθησα να το δω ....αλλα όπως και εσύ έτσι και εγώ δεν μπορώ τις σειρές που τραβανε πολλά επεισόδια ούτε τα βιβλία που έχουν πολλούς τόμους και sequels 

Δεν βιβλίο ίσως όντως αν υπάρχει να είναι καλύτερο όπως λες 

Μπα με τα βαμπίρ και τέτοια δεν το έχω τόσο......κάτι φαντασίας τύπου Harry Potter και twilight δεν.τα έχω διαβάσει ποτέ

----------


## Miliva21

> Γιατί οι παντρεμένοι δεν κάνει να τα διαβάζουν αυτά?


Μάλλον εννοεί ότι του προσέφεραν γνώση για γυναικεία θέματα που θα ήθελε να ξέρει από πιο νωρίς στη ζωή του ώστε να "εκμεταλλευτεί" τις πληροφορίες 

Κατέβασα το private thoughts και το διαβάζω γτ το είχες προτείνει και σε άλλο μου ποστ....το βρίσκω ενδιαφέρον

----------


## Miliva21

> Αν ήμουν ελεύθερος άνδρας θα ήθελα κάποιος να μου έλεγε να διάβαζα αυτά τα βιβλία
> 
> The psychology of women-Margaret Matlin
> She comes first:The thinking man's guide to pleasuring a woman-Ian Kerner
> Your brain on porn Gary Wilson αν και αναφέρεται στον εθισμό που προκαλεί το πορνό στην ουσία σου ξετυλίγει τον εθισμό γενικά και τρόπους άμυνας σε αυτόν.
> Girl sex 101 Allison Moon
> What makes love last? How to build trust and avoid betrayal John Gottman 
> Private thoughts Wendy Maltz


Έχεις εντρυφήσει σε βιβλία περί γυναικείας ψυχολογίας βλέπω....σε ιντριγκαρουν ωραίες επιλογές θα τα κοιτάξω....

Κανένα παρόμοιο για τους άντρες ;; αλλα λέει οι άντρες σκέφτονται τόσο απλά που δεν έχουν βγάλει για αυτούς βιβλία λέει (στερεότυπο χαχα)

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Έχεις εντρυφήσει σε βιβλία περί γυναικείας ψυχολογίας βλέπω....σε ιντριγκαρουν ωραίες επιλογές θα τα κοιτάξω....
> 
> Κανένα παρόμοιο για τους άντρες ;; αλλα λέει οι άντρες σκέφτονται τόσο απλά που δεν έχουν βγάλει για αυτούς βιβλία λέει (στερεότυπο χαχα)


Έχει βγάλει ο Νίκος Ανδρέου..Δεν θυμάμαι τίτλο..Αλλά σίγουρα θα το βρεις αν ψάξεις..

----------


## mindcrime

> Γιατί οι παντρεμένοι δεν κάνει να τα διαβάζουν αυτά?


Ο παντρεμένος την έχει κάνει ήδη την επιλογή του αλλά παρόλα αυτά θα του πρότεινα ενός παντρεμένου το 2ο το 4ο και το 5ο

----------


## mindcrime

> Έχεις εντρυφήσει σε βιβλία περί γυναικείας ψυχολογίας βλέπω....σε ιντριγκαρουν ωραίες επιλογές θα τα κοιτάξω....
> 
> Κανένα παρόμοιο για τους άντρες ;; αλλα λέει οι άντρες σκέφτονται τόσο απλά που δεν έχουν βγάλει για αυτούς βιβλία λέει (στερεότυπο χαχα)


Θα μπορούσα να έγραφα και άλλα απλώς έγραψα αυτά για αρχή. Κάποια στιγμή, θα γράψω και άλλα. Αυτό που κερδίζει ένας ελεύθερος άνδρας από αυτά είναι πως του κάνει τη ζωή με τις γυναίκες πιο εύκολη σε γενικές γραμμές. Κατά τα άλλα θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου υπερτυχερο με τη γυναίκα που έχω δίπλα μου. Εύχομαι και εκείνη να νιώθει το ίδιο για μένα.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ο παντρεμένος την έχει κάνει ήδη την επιλογή του αλλά παρόλα αυτά θα του πρότεινα ενός παντρεμένου το 2ο το 4ο και το 5ο


Αα κατάλαβα..Καλά δεν χάνουν τίποτα να τα διαβάζουν και οι παντρεμένοι..Αρκεί να μην αλλάξουν επιλογή χαχαχα

----------


## mindcrime

Για να δουμε θα βρεις τρόπο να αποδομησεις το κολλημα της αδερφης σου; εγώ λέω ναι...

----------


## mindcrime

> Αα κατάλαβα..Καλά δεν χάνουν τίποτα να τα διαβάζουν και οι παντρεμένοι..Αρκεί να μην αλλάξουν επιλογή χαχαχα


Είτε τα διαβάσουν είτε όχι τη παντόφλα δεν τη γλυτώνουν, δεν τους σώνει τιποτα

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Είτε τα διαβάσουν είτε όχι τη παντόφλα δεν τη γλυτώνουν, δεν τους σώνει τιποτα


Χαχαχα μα γιατί το λες αυτό!!
Μας έχετε παρεξηγήσει :D

----------


## BlackCoral

Ο Αντίχριστος, Friedrich Nietzsche.

----------

